# I got the SCHIP blues....



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

After November's election I knew this tax was coming so I started searching the internet and buying as many cigars as I could afford; then I topped off a little with some I couldn't afford. 
Now I've stopped buying and I'm jonesing for a deal or an auction or a review.....anything!!
I've still got a couple boxes and some pipe tobacco in transit, but once they get here and I unpack and try a little of the new stuff, I'll be left with a huge hole in my day.

What should I do fellas???


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe consider doing some trading? :hmm:

I dunno...... But I do feel your pain.


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

Your surely NOT alone. I think many of us did the same thing.

It's been over TWO WEEKS since my last order!!! I'm dying as well.

FN in MT


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

If that money is burnin a hole in your pocket you could always send it to me!


----------



## Old Stogie (Mar 28, 2009)

Arnie said:


> After November's election I knew this tax was coming so I started searching the internet and buying as many cigars as I could afford; then I topped off a little with some I couldn't afford.
> Now I've stopped buying and I'm jonesing for a deal or an auction or a review.....anything!!
> I've still got a couple boxes and some pipe tobacco in transit, but once they get here and I unpack and try a little of the new stuff, I'll be left with a huge hole in my day.
> 
> What should I do fellas???


Well, my day doesn't revolve around cigar purchasing, so for what it's worth I would start smoking them.


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm in the same boat man, after my last two bundles of Rare Connecticut Cuban Leaf robustos show up, I'm done, and have done heavy stocking prior to the tax. I am on a self imposed buying moratorium for now, and it blows..... just knowing you have no more cigars coming in sucks. I think trading could be a way to stay in the game, or of course, picking up some ridiculous closeouts on smokes/shops that sadly, won't survive the wash.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Haha, I broke down and bought something today, still. Only a 5-er, though...but I had similar urges to keep buying!


----------



## wolfmonk (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah - I've had some fun on cbid for the past couple months, though in all honesty my purchasing had nothing to do with schip. Now I've come to the end of my cigar funds and ... well as one poster suggested - time to start smoking. Besides - you don't want shipments coming in the warm weather, right?  It's all for the better.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

wolfmonk said:


> Yeah - I've had some fun on cbid for the past couple months, though in all honesty my purchasing had nothing to do with schip. Now I've come to the end of my cigar funds and ... well as one poster suggested - time to start smoking. Besides - you don't want shipments coming in the warm weather, right?  It's all for the better.


This is true...I've had stuff building up in my 'dors since last fall, it's time to break those babies out and smoke up a storm as soon as the weather is decent enough for me to sit on the porch every evening.

Nice, big vitolas, too, none of these petit coronas that I am heavy on after the winter as that's all I can stand to smoke before my toes freeze off! I hear those big Churchills and Double Coronas at the bottom of my humidor softly calling out to me...almost time!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Must resist buying!...... Must stay away from the Devil! ...... Ah sh^t, I just won a 10 pack sampler of Graycliff. I guess I have to start bidding lower.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I set up a second cooler. Bought a couple of bundles of 
Fumadores and the new 10 cigar offer from Taboo.:smile:


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Two more shipments arrived yesterday. One to go. I'm going to take your good advice and commence to smokin'. As soon as I get rid of this chest cold. It's a doozie! 

But there are still a ton of good deals to be had, hmmmmm....maybe I should dip into the ole bank account one more time............


----------

